# Boots own brand tests



## aymz1983

Standard, not their early response ones.

I am 9dpo today. I bought a two pack of Boots own brand and a two pack of FRER today. FRER to be used with fmu tomorrow but I really wanted to poas now lol. Hence the cheaper Boots ones.

I received a faint line within the 5 minutes...i then remembered I had read last year of some bad reviews and so looked again and found loads of reviews saying false positives etc.

So I used the other Boots test stick in water to see if it would give me a positive result like some reviews said. 

It didn't. So...could this actually be my bfp? I will do the FRER in the morning but...i don't know whether to believe the boots one or not? What are other peipels experiences of boots own brand? 
I've taken a pic of both with the line and without. It's only showing me one thumbnail so I'm not sure if both will upload! Just to note the line is pink irl.


----------



## aymz1983

Ok thus is the 'positive ' one...obvs didn't upload to prev message!


----------



## aymz1983

One more showing the line better


----------



## Bevziibubble

It looks like the start of a BFP. Good luck!


----------



## aymz1983

Thank you...i just want the morning to hurry up...id feel much better knowing once I had a result one way or the other on the frer!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your next test :)


----------



## MollyMoon

Good luck!


----------



## aymz1983

The whitest of white blank on frer with fmu. 
A pregnancy would have been unplanned and hard but to know that I'm not after a night thinking I probably am is not fun :( guess boots are an absolute waste and provide false positives. Note to self...never buy them in future. I'm so disappointed..more than I thought I would be.


----------



## aymz1983

Closer view


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## Suggerhoney

Oh hon that sucks I'm so sorry. That boots one looked so convincing. 
Some womon have been complaining about Frer lately saying they not as good so if I were you I wud leave it a few days and re test. Good luck hon I hope u get ure BFP


----------



## aymz1983

Thanks ladies :)


----------

